
Ask HN: What do you use for access control to multiple databases? - iamwil
Data scientists often need access to a number of databases. But instead of giving them a username&#x2F;password that they pass around to each other (resulting in a security risk), I&#x27;d want something where I can manage all the roles in one place.
======
whatnotests
Is SASL enough?

~~~
iamwil
Does SASL support database protocols? From the list on Wikipedia, it didn't
seem like it

